# The Post Your Homescreen Thread



## EsotericPunk

I know that some of you out there will want to customize the heck out of your new toy (as will I). This thread is for posting your screenshots. Feel free to include any information on how you made your design, such as wallpaper/icon links, apps, software, how-to's, etc.


----------



## slashdotdash

What I would be interested in knowing is when cm10 becomes available for the N7, whether there may be dev support for theme chooser themes which build upon the phone UI the tablet utilises.

I know if there was a possibility of this happening then I would definitely be more inclined to stick with the phone UI.

Sent from my cm9 Defy via Tapatalk 2


----------



## itsTreyG

Details Here


----------



## alphanu22




----------



## WhataSpaz

Rome wasn't built in a day. It's gonna take me a week or so before I have everything I want tablet-worthy on this one haha


----------



## Southrncomfortjm

Post was moved from another topic. See below.


----------



## iPois0n

Nice Mass Effect wallpaper!


----------



## sfreemanoh

Southrncomfortjm said:


> Always fun to see how people set things up.
> 
> I thought I'd have some fun and put some N7 on my N7.
> 
> View attachment 28542
> 
> 
> Simple for now, but its only been a day.


lol So I'm not the only one that kept thinking of Mass Effect every time I saw or typed N7.


----------



## Gunthermic

No where complete but have started DarkHorse theme for NeXus7

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Southrncomfortjm

Haven't done much yet. I'd been looking forward to the day I could put N7 on my N7.









Now if I could get some Mass Effect Icons together. Maybe a Normandy icon for either Airplane Mode or for Chrome browser, and EDI icon for SuperSU, etc. There's minimal bloatware on the N7, but I may look to replace Currents with a Reaper icon. Possibilities are endless.


----------



## Synaptic13

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## UrbanLejendary

Nothing special yet... other than 160dpi
















Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ

Repin' the best city on earth. Nashville


----------



## itsTreyG

Isn't there a thread like this already?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## slashdotdash

Southrncomfortjm said:


> Haven't done much yet. I'd been looking forward to the day I could put N7 on my N7.
> 
> View attachment 28583
> 
> 
> Now if I could get some Mass Effect Icons together. Maybe a Normandy icon for either Airplane Mode or for Chrome browser, and EDI icon for SuperSU, etc. There's minimal bloatware on the N7, but I may look to replace Currents with a Reaper icon. Possibilities are endless.


Lol ages ago when I got ME1 I named my femshep 'Nexus 7 Shepard' as it was intended to be a Rachael from Blade Runner Nexus Replicant

Main reason why I bought the N7


----------



## Tso Nexus

Synaptic13 said:


> View attachment 28591
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


Sweeet! Please elaborate on what u used lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cheeseisgood

Kinda basic, but it makes me want to experiment with more customizations. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## A.C.Sanchez

UrbanLejendary said:


> Nothing special yet... other than 160dpi
> 
> View attachment 28603
> 
> View attachment 28604
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


What ROM are you using to change your task bar like that? Meaning having the icons at the bottom of the screen.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## UrbanLejendary

A.C.Sanchez said:


> What ROM are you using to change your task bar like that? Meaning having the icons at the bottom of the screen.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


Completely stock. Just bumped the DPI down to 160 from 213. /system/build.prop

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## number5toad

itsTreyG said:


> Details Here


can I get a link for that UCCW skin?


----------



## jmcguire525

itsTreyG said:


> Details Here


Does the Jr4 ROM allow that landscape view as seen above with centered soft keys and all?


----------



## Synaptic13

Tso Nexus said:


> Sweeet! Please elaborate on what u used lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


thx nova launcher, HD widgets, custom icons , modified n7 wallpaper ...that's pretty much it

BeAmEd FrOm An IcEd oUt GnEx LtE


----------



## itsTreyG

number5toad said:


> Does the Jr4 ROM allow that landscape view as seen above with centered soft keys and all?


No, that's APEX Launcher that allows that. Also can get rid of dock and add search bar with app drawer as seen in screenshot.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## number5toad

thanks man - I searched for it, but couldn't find a direct reference to it on his website or XDA. didn't check his dropbox tho - I'll do it now.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Merged the two threads and altered the title a bit.


----------



## n0waybak

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## macdaddybuff

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NatemZ

Cid!


----------



## slashdotdash

A little bit of what I've done in the small time I've had it.

(yes I have two app draw icons







)

Sent from my Nexus 7 via Tapatalk


----------



## sgthwjack

Nothing fancy, recycled a wallpaper I made for my GNex.


----------



## Synaptic13

Text gets pretty small otherwise kinda dig the lower density








Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikereDD

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbeezybaby

macdaddybuff said:


> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

So I'm surprised no one has asked but what widgets are you using on this screen shot. It looks good


----------



## itsTreyG

jbeezybaby said:


> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> So I'm surprised no one has asked but what widgets are you using on this screen shot. It looks good


Its the clock widget from the Motorola Matrix HD.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## macdaddybuff

itsTreyG said:


> Its the clock widget from the Motorola Matrix HD.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


 no its not looks the same though.one more clock widget in the market.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sevron

I'm so jealous right now =/. My N7 doesn't get here til Wed-Thurs =/. I really wished I got the 16gb now that I'm thinking about it. But 8gb was all I could afford and the only one in stock so lol. I'll just have to use the stickmount for more space.


----------



## Tso Nexus

Pretty stock but heres mines

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## itsTreyG

macdaddybuff said:


> no its not looks the same though.one more clock widget in the market.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


So its the same clock/skin just less functional? OK...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## slashdotdash

itsTreyG said:


> So its the same clock/skin just less functional? OK...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Yeah I have the same widget on my Defy - kept thinking it was a uccw widget but it was from onemoreclock.

Tis a nice widget

Sent from my Defy via Tapatalk


----------



## Thing 342

Apex Pro w/ 170 dpi. Weather is the ASUS weather widget and LWP is Nexus Revamped.


----------



## anoninja118

w00t I can't put this thing down, such a nice device...

sent via Rootz app from my Nexus 7


----------



## Kimboinatl

Here's mine, it's almost an exact clone of what I have on my phone:


----------



## number5toad

that's pretty slick...uccw? if so, what skin?


----------



## Kimboinatl

number5toad said:


> that's pretty slick...uccw? if so, what skin?


Thanks! No skin:

SimiClock widget
Beautiful Widgets 4x1 weather widget
Pure Calendar 5x5 scrollable widget
Nova launcher
Minimalist icon pack for ADW Launcher
W7 icon pack for ADW Launcher

The Pure calendar widget overlays the SimiClock widget so that the line runs through the colored bars. I have Pure set up to display my Touchdown (Outlook) calendar, Google calendar and FB birthdays/events via HaxSync.

Still not sure if the 4x1 weather looks clunky or not though... I have it as the 1x1 on my phone, I might do that on my tablet, too.


----------



## ShiroEd

Here are my 4 (still deciding on the 5th!)


----------



## alphanu22

AOKP b1


----------



## frenetic

Just been having fun with this lately...


----------



## Mustang302LX

Latest Euroskank CM10 to match my GNex.










Sent from my Nexus 7 running CM10 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## Mustang302LX

CM10 with NateModz Red!!










Sent from my Nexus 7 running CM10 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## FilletMinion

Rawr

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n

Stock, unlocked, pure, clean, Jelly Bean : )


----------



## zehkaiser

I'm trying to keep it all on one screen. The screen to the right is a Play Store widget with all of my games.


----------



## MikereDD

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## itsTreyG

MikereDD said:


> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Very creative.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad

hotelmrrsn said:


> View attachment 29760
> View attachment 29761
> View attachment 29762
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


looking nice man...happy to see you over here!


----------



## hotelmrrsn

number5toad said:


> looking nice man...happy to see you over here!


Thank you, you too! Just shipped my tbolt off to someone in Miami on Friday

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zenoran

Simplicity. N7 keeps getting better. Ipad is getting lonely. B-)


----------



## sgthwjack

Running AOKP with Red Elegance. Works for me!


----------



## frenetic

sgthwjack said:


> Running AOKP with Red Elegance. Works for me!
> 
> View attachment 29780


Silly question maybe, what is that softkey replacement app?


----------



## sgthwjack

Not silly at all, called LMT. You can find it here,

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/80091382/LMT_v1.5.apk


----------



## frenetic

sgthwjack said:


> Not silly at all, called LMT. You can find it here,
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.c...82/LMT_v1.5.apk


That was my first thought but search showed it was gesture navigation, glad it does both

Thanks!


----------



## exzacklyright

Liquid Rom!









Sent from my Google Nexus 7


----------



## DroidOnRoids

Mine for now. Minimalism I like 

Sent from my Google Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## itsTreyG

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jayfried

AOKP 8-05-2012 build. Nova launcher.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Nexus Project

Team EOS nightlies & Trinity 7 Kernels, Cobalt (Donate) Theme

Tapped from my i9250 (GSM) Galaxy Nexus


----------



## utcu

Still on factory unlocked and rooted but I decided to go with a Resident Evil theme.


----------



## VegasRomeo

Sent from my ~icy hot~ Devilish SCH-1500 Fassy !


----------



## Smcdo123

davidjr621 said:


> Glad to see this is set up and ready to roll! Hope it grows a lot :grin3:


That's dope. My girl loves zombies haha.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tsruggles

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Don Serrot

Here is mine. Still on stock unrooted using Apex Launcher. Nothing too fancy. XD

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX

CM10 still.









Sent from my Nexus 7 running CM10 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## LakeDubVt

DroidOnRoids said:


> Mine for now. Minimalism I like
> 
> Sent from my Google Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


What clock widget is this?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mentose457

Well its not perfect but its getting there...


----------



## throwbot

Nothing special about mine but I'm thinking about saucing it up some.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnboy7501

I've had a few set ups latest one is Paranoid Android tablet ui and I love it

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XiriX12

mentose457 said:


> Well its not perfect but its getting there...


What calendar app would that be? TIA


----------



## mentose457

XiriX12 said:


> What calendar app would that be? TIA


Its called Simple Calendar.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX

How are you guys getting landscape to look so good? On Nova launcher on both N7 and GNex when I rotate to landscape it smushes everything.


----------



## MikereDD

Fucked up a build and had to flash factory IMG xD
Clean home screen as of now.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2



Mustang302LX said:


> How are you guys getting landscape to look so good? On Nova launcher on both N7 and GNex when I rotate to landscape it smushes everything.


keep playing with grid size + margins=none and resizing widgets until both portrait & landscape look how u want.


----------



## Narco v2

Her's mine, after having it a couple of days. Running the latest Paranoid Android with Nova Launcher Prime. Thinking of maybe trying a Hubs layout, but not sure if I want to do all that work.


----------



## number5toad

simple stuff


----------



## beardedspoooon

Pretty plain Jane...


----------



## Mustang302LX

MikereDD said:


> keep playing with grid size + margins=none and resizing widgets until both portrait & landscape look how u want.


I forgot I changed my grid size. I changed them up a bit and it is great now on both my GNex and N7. Thanks for reminding me of what should have been obvious!


----------



## utcu

Pretty simple. No icons. All gesture controls for the apps I use most and swipe up for the app drawer. I like the clean look. lol


----------



## beardedspoooon




----------



## ManBearPig618

beardedspoooon said:


>


That is a sick icon pack. Care to share what it's called?


----------



## beardedspoooon

ManBearPig618 said:


> That is a sick icon pack. Care to share what it's called?


Lipse grayscale: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=30717721&postcount=2883
Lipse color: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=30446742&postcount=2839


----------



## ManBearPig618

beardedspoooon said:


> Lipse grayscale: http://forum.xda-dev...&postcount=2883
> Lipse color: http://forum.xda-dev...&postcount=2839


This is a dumb question, but do I flash these zips in CWM? I've never installed a straight icon pack before (I've only ever downloaded via Play Store and applied using Nova)

For the record - I'm attempting to flash in CWM and keep getting "installation aborted."


----------



## beardedspoooon

Unzip, put the images on your phone, use a launcher that will let you assign custom icons.


----------



## rcfx

Basically stock rooted running tablet UI.








Sent from NeXus 7 via Tapatalk


----------



## beardedspoooon

Cribbing a little from bswann...



Icons: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1643639
Widgets: Minimalistic Text
Wallpaper: just a macro of my car


----------



## The Nexus Project




----------



## thephantom

I call this simplicity 









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007

My first homescreen on this device

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007

What ROM is that?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dorilife

AOKP-
Chameleon launcher-
LunarUI theme chooser-



Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Amin Sabet

ROM: Winner00 CM10 Kang
Launcher: Nova Prime (I like the cube transition against the plain black background)


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Sandman007 said:


> What ROM is that?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


Clean Rom, with the tablet patch applied.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wiredout46

MikereDD said:


> Fucked up a build and had to flash factory IMG xD
> Clean home screen as of now.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> keep playing with grid size + margins=none and resizing widgets until both portrait & landscape look how u want.


what is that news feed app?


----------



## hoppermi

MIUI.us 2.9.7 HDwidget, APW Twitter, Custom BlackAndroidTheme


----------



## headcheese

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jayfried

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Wrong thread, please delete 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Joshjunior

Nothing great

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BenLand150

Joshjunior said:


> Nothing great
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Um.. just that fact that its Breaking Bad means I'll marry you. Or at least be your best friend.










Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dick Ripple

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Joshjunior

BenLand150 said:


> Um.. just that fact that its Breaking Bad means I'll marry you. Or at least be your best friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Gotta wait for my divorce to finalize Lmao

sent using a string and a tin can


----------



## jayfried

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rootz76

thephantom said:


> I call this simplicity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


 Nice setup. Do you mind sharing the multi-colored app drawer or let me know where I can download it?


----------



## hailtothethief83

My latest... running the 9/21 CM nightly with apex launcher pro JB beta, UCCW for the Google now like clock and weather and jsinlegacy's new icon set snack pack
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slashdotdash

What I've had for a few weeks now









Been having troubles with Tapatalk uploading


----------



## Joshjunior

android17 said:


> What I've had for a few weeks now
> 
> View attachment 32717
> 
> 
> Been having troubles with Tapatalk uploading


Nice wall

sent using a string and a tin can


----------



## hasbrobot

Rootz76 said:


> Nice setup. Do you mind sharing the multi-colored app drawer or let me know where I can download it?


Can I have a copy of that multi colored app drawer icon too please?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hasbrobot

I know Someone was asking for this. I photoshopped one up, sorry if the colors are off. Here you go.










Why is the door on the right always locked?


----------



## beardedspoooon

minimalistic text, beautiful widgets, widgetsoid, dock is hidden

wallpaper: http://beardedspoooon.deviantart.com/art/Reel-329035567


----------



## bassdelux15

Not much, but it pleases me lol

Sent from my Google Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grand Prix

No one has posted in a while but my current setup.










Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slashdotdash

Grand Prix said:


> No one has posted in a while but my current setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


How is chameleon? I've been thinking about it since it was a project.

/.-


----------



## Grand Prix

They've added many new widgets and continue to add them constantly. I've been usining it since beta and haven't used another launcher since. If you're on the fence about it there are enough widgets and bugfixes in it that I'd say its worth the price point. It only gets better every time they add or update something.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FormeriPhoney

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slashdotdash

Grand Prix said:


> They've added many new widgets and continue to add them constantly. I've been usining it since beta and haven't used another launcher since. If you're on the fence about it there are enough widgets and bugfixes in it that I'd say its worth the price point. It only gets better every time they add or update something.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


I'll keep that in mind, thanks!

/.-


----------



## hailtothethief83

Nice set up! I love that wall... Mind sharing? 


FormeriPhoney said:


> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TwinShadow

Oh why not, here's something that matches just about every other device I have that can be customized:


----------



## FormeriPhoney

hailtothethief83 said:


> Nice set up! I love that wall... Mind sharing?


Thanks. It's actually the included wallpapers with the paranoid android tablet ui rom.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX

Went back to stock rooted and not regretting it at all. Smooth and issue free.









Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## slashdotdash

> Went back to stock rooted and not regretting it at all. Smooth and issue free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


I've considered this as I've been experiencing anything but buttery smoothness on the AOKP builds I've been on recently (but they are nighties after all).

Plus I think it's worth appreciating vanilla JB without some of the customisation we're so often caught up with. I'll just probably add chameleon launcher and see how things go.

/.-


----------



## Grand Prix

You guys should move to rasbean if you want a rock solid ROM that's nothing but smooth. I've put several people and it and that haven't wanted to switch yet.

http://fitsnugly.euroskank.com/?rom=rasbeanjelly&device=grouper

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoppermi

Modified MIUI.us
Now running at stock dpi 213
6x7 launcher grid
HD Widgets -5x5 weather widget


----------



## masully84

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## mentose457

Grand Prix said:


> You guys should move to rasbean if you want a rock solid ROM that's nothing but smooth. I've put several people and it and that haven't wanted to switch yet.
> 
> http://fitsnugly.eur...&device=grouper
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


meh, choose no animations in developer options on any other rom and you will get the same "smooth" affect as rasbean.


----------



## number5toad

nothin too fancy but I dig it


----------



## Mustang302LX

number5toad said:


> View attachment 33530
> 
> 
> nothin too fancy but I dig it


Whoa sick wallpaper!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## Natey2

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## hailtothethief83

Halloween shot... Bugless Beast 4.1.2 10/11/12 build and snack Pack icons

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## A.C.Sanchez

Amin Sabet said:


> ROM: Winner00 CM10 Kang
> Launcher: Nova Prime (I like the cube transition against the plain black background)


Which clock widget is this?


----------



## slashdotdash

It's from One More Clock Widget.

There are various other skins from UCCW called something like 'rings' or 'circles' or something to do with Motorola blur or Atrix HD as it's taken from there.

Or you could just install Atrix HD launcher with the widgets for the interactive side of the widget.

/.-


----------



## MikereDD

personal build.


----------



## hailtothethief83

Changed up the wallpaper...








Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mentose457

oh yeah


----------



## The Nexus Project

Smooth ROM v4 & Lean Kernel 0.3 Pretty happy with overall performance

Sent from my Modded to the Max Nexus 7 via Tapatalk II


----------



## ras0787

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## danjull

mentose457 said:


> oh yeah


I've been so tempted to install ubuntu! How's it running?


----------



## mentose457

danjull said:


> I've been so tempted to install ubuntu! How's it running?


I only ran it for about an hour. It was interesting. The unity desktop was slow but GNOME and LXDE were sorta fast. IMO it's not usable as a daily driver just yet.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306

Liquid RC7 w/ LK 3 - to steal a line, its been running like a scalded dog on mine - same with my d2vzw - just blazingly fast. Didn't think JB could get much faster/smoother but every time I re-flash a new Liquid I don't know if its new improvements or just because I've been off it for awhile, but it blows me away every time.



















And yes... I split the tablet with the girlfriend... that's why you see a Pinterest logo and others on there lol... you will until 4.2 and multi-user support


----------



## Thand

Finally made the effort to dig around the options in Minimalistic Text and came up with this:


----------



## gwwjpd

Really dig this live wallpaper.









Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## hailtothethief83

Latest on my N7...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shiftyshadee

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## happypizza

Minimal

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmurphy

Shiftyshadee said:


> View attachment 34533
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


 Wow, Me likes. Can you fill me in on the weather.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Shiftyshadee said:


> View attachment 34533
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


Damn that's sharp man!!


----------



## Shiftyshadee

gmurphy said:


> Wow, Me likes. Can you fill me in on the weather.


It's Chameleon Launcher

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX




----------



## sir2545

Still a work in progress as I just got it, but good enough for now


----------



## Black_Ox

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CaucasianAsian

Mustang302LX said:


>


When I get another N7 can I just mail it to you so you can customize mine? lol

Seeing everyone's homescreen makes me jelly. I have no creative bone in my body. :\


----------



## Mustang302LX

CaucasianAsian said:


> When I get another N7 can I just mail it to you so you can customize mine? lol
> 
> Seeing everyone's homescreen makes me jelly. I have no creative bone in my body. :\


lol sure I'll send it back quickly. ;-)


----------



## sixstringedmatt

Grand Prix said:


> No one has posted in a while but my current setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


How did you get so many icons in the dock? Every time I try I have to scroll...can't find a settings area for this launcher either. Maybe I'm a dope? Also you look to be getting more info on your weather icon than me. I'm on 160dpi only get the weather icon and readout, no forecast.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beardedspoooon




----------



## sarhound

Just got mine, haven't had time to do much yet...


----------



## grinch

macdaddybuff said:


> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


whats the clock temp and battery widget?


----------



## mrZoSo

Just got my N7 and keeping it simple for now, well, other then I'm running JellyBelly already


----------



## Mustang302LX

mrZoSo said:


> Just got my N7 and keeping it simple for now, well, other then I'm running JellyBelly already


I see you have the USAA app. Military as well?


----------



## mrZoSo

Mustang302LX said:


> I see you have the USAA app. Military as well?


I'm not but a family member is. USAA is a great bank, that's for sure.


----------



## fish1552

Just another of my projects. Trying to keep with a Nexus style multi-color theme. Just need to make my Falcon icon yet.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306

AOKP 4.2... lookin forward to the Swagger Sunday updates










Tapped from the unicorned N7


----------



## monkey082506

4.2 Stock and rooted
ADW Launcher
Multi LIve Wallpaper


----------



## mentose457

My latest...


----------



## mysticdroid

Digging the new beautiful widgets










Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mentose457




----------



## Hellboy

mrZoSo said:


> I'm not but a family member is. USAA is a great bank, that's for sure.


Didn't know USAA was a bank. I just thought they was an insurance company.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## _josh__

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theonlymikeg

Here is mine

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sandman007

theonlymikeg said:


> Here is mine
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


 who's the bearded one? Dont you find it creepy having him stare at you every time you turn your screen on?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masully84

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## scram

That's right...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## gwwjpd

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## knuckles1978

Very first post here 










Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## svfd757

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Kookie_Monster

Car Dash Installation UI



Previous UI:


----------



## gwwjpd

Changed a little. But still pretty minimal.








Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------

